#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo ich bin Thomas aus Österreich >

## Thomas100584

Hallo leute ich bin thomas aus Österreich und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen bei meiner Krankengeschichte  
Gruss Thomas 
Ich werde mir ein Forum aussuchen wo meine Geschichte Reinpasst 
Gruss Thomas 
Hallo also meinen richtigen Namen verrate ich nicht da ich anonym bleiben möchte hier im Forum benenne ich mich als Thomas also nun zu meiner Krankengeschichte  
Ich habe Bäcker gelernt und kam anfangs mit meinen Chef sehr gut aus bishin zum Schluss es gab Probleme das Geschäft lief schlecht wie ich erfuhr und er wollte mir meine Nachzulagen nicht mehr zahlen auch nicht im nachhinein es kam ständig zu reiberein bishin zum schluss konnte ich nicht mehr der Hausarzt diagnostizierte deppressionen mir war aufgefallen das ich während meines letzten lehrjahre unter konzentrationsstörungen litt ich kam in eine nervenklinik wo es mir nicht gefiel ich sagte es ginge mir besser und sie entließen mich nach 14 Tage aufenthalt während meines Aufenthaltes hatte ich ein EEG und eine Blutuntersuchung
das eeg wies auf unspezifische Allgemeinveränderungen ehesten medikamentös bedingt
Eigentlich kamen dann erste zweifel ob ich überhaupt Deppressionen habe da dies ja der Artzt diagnostiezierte und nicht ich ich erzählte ihm von meinen konzentrationstörungen ich ging nach meinen Aufenthalt von der Klinik zu einer Neurologin und erzählte ihr die Geschichte und ich der meinung war das ich keine Deppression habe sondern es wäre eine andere organische Ursache im Gehirn bzw eine Deppression und eine organische Ursache für das gibt es einen speziellen Fachbegriff
Na ja ich bekam eine Kopf ct vom Gehirn die war in Orndnung ich sagte daraufhin das gibts nicht irgendwas passt nicht jedenfalls schrieb die neurologin ihren bericht und ihre diagnose und sagte sie hatten ihre untersuchungen damit ist die sache erledigt.
Wie ich erfuhr über Internet können unspezifische Allgemeinveränderungen nicht nur medikamentös bedingt sein sondern auch anzeichen auf Gehirnerkrankungen-entzündungen sein und ich erfuhr auch das man mit einer ct nicht alle erkrankungen erkennen kann. Jedenfall ging ich noch zu 4-5 verschiedenen Neurologen-Psychologen
und ich erzählte ihnen das ich der meinung war das ich im gehirn irgendwelche erkrankungen habe bzw enzündungen habe die schuld an meinen konzentrationstörugen sind ich hatte jedesmal meine ct untersuchung mit und sie sahen sie sich an die neurologen und meinten nein alles in ordnung ein schönes ct
und schrieben ihren bericht und wimmelten mich ab alles sei in ordnung
Da ich merkte keiner nahm mich ernst suchte ich mir Arbeit 5 Jahre als Hausmeister bis der Betrieb zusperrte das wollte ich es noch einmal wissen und ging zur Neurologin die mir dortmals die ct untersuchung gab und behauptete vor 5 jahren nicht ernstgenommen worden zu sein und warf ihr vor dass die ärtzte schlampig befundet haben daraufhin wurde sie lautstark und sagte was wollen sie den ärtzten unterstellen sie hatten ihre untersuchungen sie gab mir trotzdem noch mal eine ct und ich sagte was wäre wenn dabei was herauskomme das ich eine organische schädigung im gehirn habe durch eine fehldiagnose sie meinte sie glaube kaum dass was rauskommen würde wenn doch müsste man weitersehen ich machte diese untersuchung nicht da ich angst hatte wenn was rauskommen würde wegen nachfolgenden konsequenzen wenn wirklich  was stimmen würde na ja ich bin entschlossen das ich die untersuchung in ca 4 monaten machen werde egal was rauskommt 
meine bedenken sind was ist wenn was herauskommt und es liegt durch eine falsche diagnose eine hirnschädigung vor wie geht es weiter wer wir zu verantwortung gezogen
war es ein therapie-diagnosefehler 
Schließlich ist es so was ich weiss muss ein Arzt jede Untersuchungsmöglichkeit ausschöpfen die gegeben sind um eine organische Ursachen auszuschließen was meiner Meinung nicht gemacht wurde  es hätte da noch die sogenannte nervenwasser untersuchung gegeben mit der man festellen kann ob man gehirnkrankheiten oder irgendwelche gehirnentzündungen hat die wurde nicht gemacht 
denn das unterlassen von notwendigen untersuchungen ist ja strafbar für einen artzt
wenn dadurch ein mensch einen organischen schaden davonträgt 
na ja wenn ihr fragen habt schreibt mir würde mich freuen
hört sich ziemlich wild an diese geschichte ich weiss aber sie ist wahr 
gruss thomas

----------


## wheelchairpower

Ich finde die Geschichte nicht wild, sondern durcheinander und merkürdig. Komisch finde ich, dass du immer zum Arzt rennst, wenn du die Arbeit nicht mehr hast.
Wie kommst du darauf, dass dein Gehirn eine Erkrankung hat und der Arzt dich nicht ernst nimmt? Dein CT ist Top, sagen alle aufgesuchten Ärzte, deshalb sollte man davon ausgehen, dass du gesund bist. 5 Ärzte werden sicher nicht fehl diagnostizieren!
Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten kann auch an Müdigkeit liegen? Wie lange schläfst du?

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Thomas, 
wie kommst du darauf, dass die Depression eine Fehldiagnose ist? Sie hat Ursachen, die man nicht im Blutbild und auch nicht im CT sieht: gravierende Veränderungen in den Lebensumständen (z.B. Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes), Winterdepression durch Lichtmangel, Unterfunktion der Schilddrüse. Auch die Schwierigkeiten mit deinem ehemaligen Chef (Mobbing?) kann eine Depression auslösen. Setzt dich mal bitte mit einem Psychiater oder einem Psychologen in Verbindung. Die haben ihre Testverfahren, um psychische und/oder hirnorganische Probleme festzustellen. 
Außerdem schließe ich mich wheelchairpower an: ein Arzt kann sich irren. Aber gleich 5 Ärzte nacheinander? Das ist unwahrscheinlich. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Thomas100584

Hallo danke für deine Antwort ich laufe nicht immer zum Doktor weil ich keine Arbeit habe 
Ich suchte mir dortmals Arbeit weil mich die Ärtzte nicht ernst nahmen
was hätte ich sonst machen sollen erst als der betrieb zusperrte als ich 5 jahre als hausmeister tätig war wollte ich es nochmals wissen ob alles in ordnung war mit meinen kopf bevor ich mir wieder arbeit suche 
ja zu den 5 ärtzen die wimmelten mich immer und immer wieder ab wie gsagt weil ich die kopf ct untersuchung hatte und das eeg 
daraufin dass bei den untersuchungen alles in ordnung war ging keiner der ärtzte auf das thema mehr ein 
obwohl es weitere untersuchungen gegeben hätte wie zum beispiel die nevenwasseruntersuchung mit der kann man heraussfinden on man gehirnkrankheiten hat bzw gehirnentzündungen hat  
ich ließ mich von dem artzt aufklären der die kopf ct machte er meine im großen und ganzen kann man jede gehirnkrankheit darauf sehen aber nicht alles weil gewisse gehirnareale zu klein und zu fein sind 
und nun zum eeg unspezifische allgemeinveränderungen können nicht nur medikamentös bedingt sein sondern auch anzeichen auf gehirnkrankheiten sein
dies sagte auch der  hausartzt zu mir der aber für solche sachen kein fachartzt ist 
mein schlaf ist verschieden 8-10 stunden 
zu der annahme dass ich anehme das mit meinen gehirn was nicht stimmt 
konzentrationstörungen können enstehen durch gehirnkrankheiten nicht nur deppressionen oder übermüdung
ich gab auch bekannt bei den psychologen und neurologen das mir auch oft schwarz vor augen wird und das bei keiner körperliche belastung genauer gesagt schwarzes flimmern vor den augen
bzw eine persönlichkeitsveränderung 
Gruss Thomas

----------


## Thomas100584

Einer der Doktoren bei den ich war und behauptete ich hätte eine gehirnkrankheit
sagte das kann schon sein da müsste man näher in die neurologie eingehen
und wieder schickt er er mich heim 
Gruss Thomas

----------


## Thomas100584

Bei einen Psychologen war ich schon solch einen Test machte ich auch der auch wieder in Ornung war mit persönlichen Fragen und Aufgabenbeispiele 
auserdem ist mir klar das man eine Deppression nicht im BLut erkennen kann oder in sonstigen Untersuchungen 
Um auf den Punkt zu kommen was wäre wenn es sich durch ein neuerliche Untersuchung ct herausstellt es war eine gehirnkrankeit die nicht erkannt wurde und dadurch hat man eine schädigung erlitten im gehirn 
wer haftet dafür?? 
schließlich wurden nicht alle untersuchungen gemacht vom gehirn die endgültig eine gehirnkrankheit ausschließen 
und wie gesagt mit einer ct kopf cr kann man nicht alles erkennen
und das eeg sagt schon mehr aus wie gesagt unspezifische allgemeinveränderungen können nicht nur medikamentös sein sonder auch anzeichen auf gehirnkrankheiten sein
diem man durch eine kopf ct auch nicht immer erkennen kann 
gruss thomas

----------


## Thomas100584

Ich will hier keinen arzt was unterstellen das sind vermutungen
und es stellt sich die frage was ist wenn  sich durch eine endgültige untersuchung bewahrheitet das ich recht hatte WAS IST DANN  :Huh?: ? 
AUF DIESEN PUNKT KOMMT MIR DRAUF AN!!! 
Gruss Thomas

----------


## wheelchairpower

Für mich hört sich das an, siehe auch deine anderen Beiträge, als müsstest du unbedingt krank sein. Du redest es dir förmlich ein! Ich finde auch die Frage "Wer haftet?" und der vorschnelle Gedanke eines Schadensersatzes, sowie die Rechte des Patienten mehr als unglaublich!
Wäre eine Hirnwasseruntersuchung nötig, würden die Ärzte es durchführen, aber die Befunde sind in Ordnung, so dass es nicht nötig ist. Wäre es nicht der Fall, dann würden weitere Untersuchungen statt finden. Vorher nicht, denn es kostet auch immer Geld und für den Patienten ist eine Rückenmarkpunktion auch kein Spaziergang.
Sei froh, dass du gesund bist, denn es gibt Menschen, die sind ernsthaft krank!

----------


## Thomas100584

Hallo wheelechairpower nein wer will den krank sein
Wie gesagt auch wenn die ct in ordnung war man kann mit einer ct nicht alles erkenne
und sicher das ist mir klar krank sein will keiner und wie gesagt es sind vermuttungen was wäre wenn :Huh?:  Aber trotzdem für deinen Beitrag
Und meiner Meinung nach sind die Befunden nicht in Ornung zumindestens das EEG
Gesundheit ist wichter als Geld dann soll der Staat wo ander sparen und nicht bei der Krankenkasse schließlich gibt es in Österreich genug fälle wo später herauskam das es sich um diagnosefehler handelte und die menschen daran einen organischen dauerschaden erlitten mit den sie bis ans lebensende leben mussten  
gruss thomas

----------


## Thomas100584

Schließlich hat jeder Patient das recht wenn durch einen diagnosefehler therpiefehler ein körperlicher schaden enstanden ist auch zum beispiel durch unterlassen weiterer untersuchungen das recht auf schadensersatz wenn fahrlässig gehandelt wurde
und das recht um rechtliche abklärung 
gruss thomas

----------


## Thomas100584

wie gesagt mit einer ct oder eeg alleine lässt sich eine organische ursache nicht immer ausschließen und glaub mir ich möchte auch nicht
Gruss Thomas

----------


## wheelchairpower

Tipp: wenn noch niemand auf deinen beitrag antwortete, dir aber noch etwas einfiel, klicke auf "Bearbeiten" . 
Du bist kein Arzt und kannst kein EEG lesen, deswegen kannst du nicht behaupten das es nicht in Ordnung ist.
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du dich an einen Psychologen wenden, denn ich finde, dein Problem ist rein psychisch. 
Nur weil es in Ö schon einige Fehldiagnosen gab, was in D auch vorkommt und tragisch für die Betroffenen ist, muss es noch lange nicht in deinem Fall so sein. 
Ich rate dir, gehe in Psychologische Behandlung.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also ich glaube auch das du unbedingt krank sein willst. 
Was denkest du den was du hast?
Warum traust du den Ärzten den nicht wenn doch schon 5 verschiedene Ärzte dir das Selbe sagen?
Ich verstehe das nicht!
Den Tipp von WCP kann ich nur nachdrücklich unterstützen. 
Übrings erst willst du Anonym bleiben(!) dann schreibst du doch deinen Namen unter div. Beiträge, das passt nicht so ganz.

----------


## dreamchaser

Hmm...jetzt werde ich meinen Senf hier auch mal zu geben. 
Was mir zu dir einfällt: geht in Richtung eines Münchhausen-Syndroms (Menschen, die Symptome "erfinden" bzw. in sich sehen, die nicht da sind, um krank zu sein und dadurch einen sekundären Krankheitsgewinn zu bekommen).
Du warst bei 5 (in Worten FÜNF!!) Neurologen, die einstimmig einer Meinung sind:
- das CCT ist völlig in Ordnung --> damit beantwortest du dir die Frage doch fast schon selbst, indem du fragst, was wäre, wenn im jetzigen CT etwas wäre --> dann hätte sich in der Zwischenzeit etwas gezeigt, was vorher nicht da war, weil das vorherige CT ja in Ordnung war! Und da du das CT zuletzt nicht machen lassen wolltest, kann man dir also auch ankreiden, dass das möglich veränderte in der Zwischenzeit entstanden ist, aber du die Diagnose ja verzögert hast - m.E. eher ein Punkt für die Ärzte!!
- das EEG zeigte unspezifische Veränderungen: ich bin kein Neurologe, also kann ich dir nix genaues sagen, schon gar nicht, weil ich es nicht gesehen habe. Aber wenn sich 5 Neurologen einig sind...Das EEG wurde wohl gemacht, um eine Epilepsie auszuschliessen, denn bei diesen kann es zu Konzentrationsstörungen kommen. Und eine solche wurde ja anscheinend ausgeschlossen.
Bezüglich deiner Hypothese mit der Hirnentzündung:
Menschen, die eine Meningitis haben, sind WIRKLICH krank!!!!!! Und die schreiben definitiv nicht zahllose mehr oder weniger inhaltsreiche Beiträge in einem Forum und beschweren sich über die letzten Jahre - denn diese Menschen leben keine Jahre mehr, sondern sterben meistens innerhalb der nächsten Tage - und das trotz intensivmedizinischer Behandlung!! Und wenn kein Fieber, keine Kopfschmerzen und keine Entzündungszeichen im Blut bestehen und bei der körperlichen Untersuchung keine Auffälligkeiten bestehen, dann gibt es einfach keinen Anhalt für eine Entzündung der Hirnhäute (die sind es nämlich, die sich entzünden) und man wird diesbezüglich keine Untersuchung machen.
Kennst du die Risiken einer Liquorpunktion (Entnahme von Nervenwasser)? Nein?? Hier sind einige: Blutungen, Einblutungen in den Spinalkanal, Lähmungen durch Verletzungen von Nerven, Verletzungen umliegender Strukturen, Infektion bis hin zur Hirnhautentzündung, Tod. --> und was wäre passiert, wenn die Ärzte eine solche Punktion durchgeführt hätten, und es wäre etwas passiert?? Dann wäre das Geschrei groß gewesen und du hättest gesagt, dass es ja völlig unnötig gewesen wäre....
Mit einer Liquorpunktion kann man einerseits eine Entzündung der Hirnhäute ausschliessen, man kann aber auch nach Tumorzellen im Gehirn (bei Metastasen) suchen (die man aber dann meistens schon im CT sieht und natürlich erwartet man andere Symtptome) und Erkrankung wie eine Multiple Sklerose. Aber alle diese Erkrankungen haben andere Symptome als deine, und das weiss sogar ich als Nicht-Neuologin.
Ich schliesse mich den anderen an und empfehle dir dringend eine psychologische Therapie - du bist sehr nahe an einer Angststörung (wenn du sie nicht schon hast...wer weiss).
Ist leider lang geworden, aber das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden.

----------


## Thomas100584

Ok trotzdem danke Leute für eure Beiträge besonders dir dreamcaser für den informationsreichen beitrag bei psychologen war ich schon bzw beim letzten vor ca 3 monaten ach ja zu den namen thomas das ist nicht mein richtiger name 
so heiße ich in diesem forum meinen richtigen name gebe ich nicht bekannt
zu dreamcasers beitrag wie gesagt nicht jede organische erkrankung kann man in einer ct erkennen das man deppressionen nicht erkennen kann wenn es wirklich welche wären ist mir klar ok das ich die ct untersuchung nicht gemacht habe war rein aus angst das wenn was rauskommen würde wie es dann weitergeht 
ist dann natürlich eine streitfrage wenn sich was verändert hat ZU WELCHEN zeitpunkt hat sich was verändert vor 5-6 Monaten wie ich die Untersuchung bewilligt bekam oder schon vorher schließlich hatte ich diese beschwerden schon vor 6 jahren und dies habe ich schwarz auf weiss auf meinen unterlagen also warum sollte sich erst vor 6 monaten organisch was verändert haben das kann auch kurz nach der ersten ct untersuchung passiert sein oder ein jahr danach schließlich bleibt zu klären wenn eine organische veränderung vorliegt ob man das mit einer ct überhaupt erkennen hätte können den nicht alle krankheiten kann man mit einer ct erkennen dadurch dass es gehirnareale gibt die zu klein und zu fein sind um mehr darüber sagen zu können mit einer ct untersuchung wenn sich zum beispiel jetzt rausstellt es gab eine organische veränderung ist die frage die ob man die trotz einer früheren ct hätte erkennen können  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?: 
ja und nun zum eeg ich wess das ich kein doktor bin aber unspezifisches eeg lest mal in google nach das kann nicht nur medikamentös bedingt sein
und wenn es zum streitfall käme was keiner will
weiss man das beim eeg schon was nicht passte und wenn man im nachhinein jetzt was bei einer ct untersuchung  sieht kann man auch sagen welche art von krankheit war es hätte man sie überhaupt mit einer ct erkennen können was ist geschädigt und wie ich die ersten beschwerden schon hatte vor 6 Jahren lässt sich dann auch berechnen je nach art der schädigung wann ist es zu dieser erkrankung gekommen 
ja und ich bin kein mensche der krankheiten erfindet um zeit zu schinden 
Na ja wer mir nicht antworten will muss es ja auch nicht seid mir bitte nicht böse 
Denn Fakt ist nicht jede Gehirnkrankheit sieht man mit einer CT WAS ist wenn ich meine Angst uberwunden hätte und ich hätte die Untersuchung vor 6 Monaten machen lassen dann wäre die frage 
wenn es zu einer organischen schädigung gekommen ist und die doktoren wollen es mir ankreiden
ich hääte die untersuchung nicht gemacht ob man sie überhaupt hätte erkennen können diese von mir behauptete gehirnkrankheit denn wenn sich herausstellt man hätte diese gehirnerkrankung auch nicht mit einer ct erkannt dann kann mir kein doktor was ankreiden und schließlich lässt sich auch nach art der schädigung 
und ab zeitpunkt der beschwerden und das war vor 6 jahren berechnen was es zu diese endgültigen schädigung kam 
WENN WIE GESAGT EINE SCHÄDIGUNG VORLIEGT 
GRUSS THOMAS 
Gruss Thomas

----------


## Thomas100584

Ich werde meine Untersuchung in 3 Monaten machen lassen inzwischen gehe ich zur einer neuen Neurologin die empfehlt mir meine nachbarin sie ist auch psychologin 
Und wie gesagt meine Befunde habe ich schwarz auf weiss zu welchen zeitpunkt ich diese beschwerden hatte und das war schon vor 6 jahren und da kann mir keiner erzählen dass es vor 6 monaten erst zu einer angenommenen schädigung kam 
dies läst sich berechnen nach art der krankheit ab zeitpunkt der beschwerden je nachdem ob es zu einer schädigung kam und ab wann die schädigung eingetreten ist und ob man sie überhaupt mit einer ct hätte erkennen können die von mir vermutete krankheit   
zu dreamcasers schreiben dass man mir etwas ankreiden könnte glaub ich kaum die beschwerden hatte ich schon vor 6 jahren und wenn man eine organische veränderung auf der nächsten ct sieht und man beurteilen kann welche schädigung liegt vor und welche art von krankeit war es und man nimmt die beschwerden her die es schon vor 6 jahren gab kann man auch berechnen zu welchen zeitpunkt ist es zu dieser veränderung gekommen
und hätte man diese krankhafte veränderung vorher überhaupt sehen können bis es zur endgültigen schädigung kam den nicht jedes erkranktes gehirnareal lässt sich mit einer ct erkennen  
und ich habe meine befunde schwarz auf weiss wann die beschwerden waren und wann ich vemutete das es zu einer organischen veränderung gekommen ist 
und ich hatte auch bei psychologen meine tests so einfach lass ich mir nichts ankreiden 
so nun genug vorerst ich werde meinen termin in drei monaten abwarten
und wenn ich meine untersuchung gemacht habe werde ich mich nicht scheuen auch davon zu berichten
und ohne eine vertrauensperson aus meiner familie mach ich diese untersuchung sowieso nicht aber meine schwester hat sie bereit erklärt mich zur untersuchung zu begleiten vielleicht wenn es mir die neurologin bewilligt werde ich vorher noch ein eeg machen lassen   
gruss thomas

----------


## Thomas100584

Hallo nochmal die CT Untersuchung wäre für cephalea sehstörungen die hätte ich vor 
5-6 monaten bewilligt bekommen vielleicht für dich interessant dreamchaser 
gruss thomas

----------


## Thomas100584

Hallo Patientenschubser warum sollte ich unbedingt krank sein wollen du willst wissen
warum ich glaube das ich was habe wie soll ich dir bzw denn anderen das erklären
weil meine emotionen sehr schwach sind man kann sich über nichts freuen für ein kleines kind nicht empfinden wie ein gefühsloser mensch halt ohne emotionen 
irgend ein teil des gehirn muss ja die emotionen steuern die frage ist ist es eine deppression oder 
welche teile des gehirn steuern die emotionen kann ja sein da hier eine schädigung vorliegt
aber dazu werde ich jetzt googeln wie enstehen emotionen im gehirn wie und durch was werden sie gesteuert
und kann man emotionen auch verlieren durch eine schädigung im gehirn 
aber da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus gruss thomas

----------


## Doc Holiday

Hallo Thomas, 
Dir haben mehrere Ärzte bestätigt, daß Dein Gehirn organisch gesehen, in keiner Weise Krankheitszeichen aufweist. 
Du möchtest Dich mit dieser Tatsache nicht abfinden, weil Du etwas anderes empfindest.
Möglicherweise ist ja Deine Psyche erkrankt und möglicherweise ist es das, was Du an Dir registrierst und Dich beschäftigt und was man leider Gottes mit keinem CT oder MR sieht.
Ich empfehle Dir wirklich, nochmal mit einem Psychologen oder Psychiater zu sprechen. 
Wenn ich mir so durchlese, was Du schreibst und wie Du es schreibst, drängt sich mir schon der Verdacht auf, daß irgendetwas mit Deiner Psyche nicht in Ordnung ist.
Verzeih mir bitte, wennn ich Dir mit dieser Aussage zu nahe trete. Vielleicht irre ich mich, weil Du möglicherweise aus irgendeinem Grunde die deutsche Sprache und Grammatik nicht so beherschst, wie man es von einem 25-jährigen, deutschprachigen Österreicher mit Berufsausbildung erwarten würde. 
Viele Grüße
Doc Holiday

----------


## Thomas100584

Hallo Doc Holiday bei Psychiatern war ich schon demnächst werde ich einen neuen und letzten aufsuchen um alles abzuklären ich werde jetz mal dieses thema ruhen lassen 
gruss Thomas

----------


## Patientenschubser

> wie gesagt mit .......auch nicht das dabei war rauskommt  
> gruss oxxxxx

 Das du deinen echten Namen nicht nennen willst hast du uns mehrfach geschrieben...
Deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum du dann zweimal mit Oxxxxx unterschreibst!  Bitte benutze Satzzeichen, sonst sind deine Beiträge kaum zu lesen.

----------


## Thomas100584

ups dann habe ich mich verschrieben tja mein pech
Hallo patientenschubser habs ausgebessert könntest du in deinem beitrag meinen richtigen namen rauslöschen 
gruss thomas

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich weiss leider immer noch nicht, welche Erkrankung du in deinem armen Gehirn so krampfhaft suchst...
Und ich denke dennoch nicht, dass du uneingeschränkt Recht bekommst, FALLS eine Gehirnschädigung im neuen CT sichtbar ist, dann deine Symptome sind sowas von unspezifisch, und de bestanden ja auch schon beim ersten CT wo nichts rauskam - also kann man niemand etwas ankreiden, dass man kein neues CT gemacht hat (bezüglich der Strahlenbelastung habe ich ja schon oben etwas geschrieben - nach Bestrahlung treten eben nachweislich mehr Tumoren auf, deshalb muss man ja erst einige Kurse machen, um diese Untersuchungen anordnen zu können (zumindest in Deutschland)-und ein CT ist eine nicht unerhebliche Strahlung).
Deine genannte Symptomatik, aufgrund welcher das CT gemacht werden soll, ist mir nicht geläufig, wird ggf. noch andern genannt. Klingt für mich so wie Sehstörungen bei Cephalgien (= Kopfschmerzen) - ist ja häufig bei Migräne und da sieht man meistens nix im CT. Naja, lass es machen und schau was rauskommt. Diese blöde Rumspekuliererei mit was wäre wenn nervt mich gerade sehr!!
Geh doch am Besten gleich zu einem Anwalt und lass dich dort beraten, dann kannst du dein Geld und deine Zeit dort lassen, der Anwalt verdient noch etwas dran und du machst vielleicht wenigstens einen Menschen glücklich.
Es gibt im EEG sicher genauso viele unspezifische Signale wie in einem EKG - dort ist nicht jede Veränderung etwas krankhaftes und man beschreibt sie einfach. Auch bei einem EEG gibt es ganz klare Kriterien für die Auswertung und die Neurologen machen dafür extra Kurse. Stell dir das mal bitte nicht so einfach vor!! Aber du kannst dir ja auch die EEG-Aufzeichnungen geben lassen, dann kannst du dir die vielen Zacken ganz ausführlich anschauen!
An Symptomen, die für deine organische Gehirnerkrankung sprechen sollen, gibst du ausschliesslich Konzentrationsstörungen an...WAS WILLST DU DENN? Ich bin weiterhin der festen Überzeugung, dass du einfach eine Krankheit suchst, aber dich dabei vor lauter Angst selbst behinderst - so viele Ärzte wie du schon aufgesucht hast...wann kommt denn das nächst Symptom und was willst du als nächstes Absuchen lassen??
Ich finde so etwas einfach nur furchtbar, weil so Ressourcen gebunden werden, die für sehr kranke Menschen gebraucht werden!! Wenn jeder Patient zu 5 Ärzten geht, dann überleg dir mal, wieviele Menschen dieser Arzt behandeln kann. Man kann sich ja eine Zweitmeinung holen (gerade wenn es darum geht, dass schwere Eingriffe bevorstehen) - aber bei einem unauffäligen Befund 5 Ärzte aufzusuchen...geht gar nicht! Man überlege sich mal die wirtschaftlichen Kosten bei den Krankenkassen, die das alles zahlen! Und Menschen wie ich müssen das mittragen, die fleissig in die Krankenkassen einzahlen (und dafür auch noch 50-60 Std. die Woche arbeiten). Das was meine ganz persönliche Meinung.
Und meine allerletzte Bitte: bitte schreibe mit Satzzeichen und ordentlich, damit man es gut lesen kann. Das erwarte ich von einem Schulabgänger zumindest.

----------


## Thomas100584

Ok ich will hier niemanden Beschuldigen und zu Eilig vorurteilen
Ich werde dieses Thema Ruhen lassen bis zur Untersuchung
Dann gebe ich euch das Ergebnis bekannt ok vielleicht hat ja dreamcaser recht mit ihren Artikel
Ok das ein Ct soviel Strahlung abgibt wusste ich nicht auserdem musste ich die neurologen und psychologen selbst bezahlen die waren nicht kassenfrei aber na ja vielleicht hast du recht und ich habe eine angststörung  
Gruss Thomas

----------


## dreamchaser

Mach das CT, dann weisst du was Sache ist und musst einfach nicht weiter spekulieren!  
Was man im CT sehen kann (z.T. sieht man mehr wenn man Kontrastmittel gibt):
- stattgehabte Durchblutungsstörungen: äußern sich mit (passageren) Lähmungserscheinungen, Sprachproblemen, Sensibilitätsstörungen
- Hirnblutungen: gleiche Symptomatik wie bei Durchblutungsstörungen, aber meistens eher zunehmende Symptomatik bis zum Bewusstseinsverlust, häufig nach Trauma
- Gehirntumoren/Metastasen: Kopfschmerzen, Lähmungserscheinungen, Wesensveränderungen
- Probleme beim Liquorabfluss: möglich sind Gangstörungen, Inkontinenz etc.
- Hirnödem: führt zu Übelkeit, Kopfschmerzen, ggf. Bewusstseinseintrübung.
Was man nicht sehen kann:
- Nervenschäden der Hirnnerven ( es sei denn ein großer Tumor drückt drauf)
- sehr kleine Defekte, die keine Signale im CT hinterlassen (vorübergehende Durchblutungsstörungen / TIAs)

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Thomas, 
ich werde sauer bei deinen Beiträgen, denn du ignorierst unsere Bitten nicht dauernd Beiträge zu eröffnen, sondern deinen Beitrag zu editieren, solange es noch keine Antworten gab und das du Satzzeichen benutzen sollst. Noch wütender werde ich über diesen Blödsinn, den du dir da einredest! 
Dreamchaser ist Ärztin, auch sie hat dir geschrieben, du sollst dich in Psychologische Behandlung begeben und die Spekulationen sein lassen. Wird doch dann sicherlich etwas wahres dran sein, oder?

----------

